# Deer scents



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Hey guys just looking for some help on useing deer scents I've got doe in heat and buck in rut got both didn't know which would be better I'm kind of stuck though do I go to my hunting area before and spread a bit around or do I put it out the morning on my way into my stand I've never used it before and trying to get one of the big bucks I've been getting on camaras also I was told to spray my boots prior to going into the bush any help would be appreciated thks guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

You'll get various replies but personally I spray the bottom of my boots before going in the woods, then once to my stand I put a wick or two out...one on the ground and one on a limb once I'm in the treestand...basically I just use it as a cover scent...


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

I would put scent out the day u hunt, the fewer trips to your hunting area the better. I never had much luck with doe in heat scents, but buck urine works the best for me. just my experiences, but i'm sure others have their own favorites.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

The best way to use doe in heat is to use a drag rag and walk into your stand early.Don't walk TO it but rather to your shooting lanes.Make a circle around your stand then hang it in a tree in a shooting lane,then go to your stand.You don't want a giant walking nose down to the base of your tree.As far as buck urine,use it NOW,along w/rattling.Put a couple wicks out and hit them horns!Its prime time for that.Couple the two techniques together also.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

I don't use scent that much anymore. I bait with corn, pumkins or apples.... I try to attract the does, which attracts the bucks... when I do use scent I try to stay away from what every one else uses ( like tinks 69) what I do is mix multable scents together..


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

All great replies. I normally put doe pee on my boots. But I wait until I am about 50 yards from my stand. I want all of the good scent around my area. Not back by my truck.. lol
And like what one other guy said, walk around to all of your shooting lanes. I have had many bucks stop right in there tracks and get right on my trail. 

I have a little story about doing this. About 15 years ago I was hunting with a couple of buddies. I didn't really know where one of them was. I had doe pee on the bottom of my boots and then I heard this grunt. It was one of my buddies up in his tree about 60 yards away. So I go down and head up to where is was. I talked to him for about 10 minutes then went on my way. Well about 2 hours later I saw someone pull there truck up to the side of the road and load a deer into the back of there truck. When I got back to camp, here it was my buddy that I was talking to and he said that about a half hour after I left a nice 8 pointer walked right were I had walked up to him with his nose to the ground. So I basically led that buck right to him.... I thought that was kind of kool..... lol


----------

